# Pure fiction stories hours?



## Kichwas (Mar 22, 2002)

The 'stories' here are typically campaign logs touched up to readable.

But what about pure fiction?

Are any of them in that category? If not would such a thing go over well here? Would people want it? Read it? Write it?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 22, 2002)

I wouldn't be interested in reading a pure fiction storyhour - campaign based ones tend to have elements of wacky randomness that make them more appealing to me.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hmm*

Thought about that too. Was pondering if I should write the storyhour of a campaign that ended before the Grande Finale... and simply insert the end.

But it's just not that fun.


----------



## Paka (Mar 22, 2002)

*Close but no...*

I tend to write around my games, not detailing what happened in the game from the player's perspectives but dancing around it through NPC's eyes.

It often does verge on just fiction but it helps me flesh out my world and think about angles that I hadn't considered.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 22, 2002)

My story hour is almost entirely fiction, with a few "based on" elements taken from past campaigns and past players.  My view is, put your work out there, and if people like it, they'll read it, if they don't... well, no harm done.  I'd recommend just being clear in your first post what you're doing so that if people aren't interested they can steer clear.  

LB


----------



## Rune (Mar 22, 2002)

I've (semi-) seriously considered dropping my players (who show up sporadically) and finishing up my story hour without them.  The thing is, I'm not creative enough to pull it off.  Damn those bastards, but I need them.  The main thing is, I post the story hour about a game that I enjoy playing (I actually have players write it, but that's a different topic).  Writing it alone would be fun, but the game is more fun.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 22, 2002)

arcady said:
			
		

> *The 'stories' here are typically campaign logs touched up to readable.
> 
> But what about pure fiction?
> 
> Are any of them in that category? If not would such a thing go over well here? Would people want it? Read it? Write it? *




Well, my story hour started out as campaign logs, but of late it's moved into the story format.

There's also Paka's excellent "Another Bastard Child of Tolkien" and Lazybone's "Travels through the Wild West", both of which use story format and both of which I highly recommend.  (LB's is in fact purely a story with no campaign behind it.)

Read and enjoy!

J


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 22, 2002)

You mean game fiction, or simply fiction fiction?  Seems like the latter could be found plenty of other places.  There's tons of amateur scifi/fantasy writer newsgroups, list-serves, etc. already.  Game fiction seems more appropriate, though given the focus of the site.


----------



## Kichwas (Mar 23, 2002)

Game fiction of merely fiction?

I'm not really sure actually.

I just wanted to guage people's thoughts.


How about 'merely fiction' from a gamer's bent?

Ie; writing pure fiction but using your game worlds, npcs, or whatever...


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 23, 2002)

That sounds like game fiction, then.  Sort of like the amateur, short-story version of FR novels.  I'd love to see them.  In fact, talking about it has made me think of writing some!


----------



## Kesh (Mar 24, 2002)

I've been tempted to try this myself. I've got three or four campaigns I'd love to play, but it's hard to get a gaming group together. This would be like the old serial novels... putting up parts of a story once a week/month/whatever and letting people speculate before you put up the next part.

Maybe we just need a special notation for it? Like:

[Fic][FR]Tales of the Sword Coast

or

[Fic][CoC]Madness from the Deep


----------



## Rune (Mar 24, 2002)

Kesh said:
			
		

> *I've got three or four campaigns I'd love to play, but it's hard to get a gaming group together.*




You know you're always welcome at my table, if you're ever back in town!


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 7, 2002)

So, anyone ever decide to run with this idea?


----------



## byxbee (Apr 8, 2002)

*Try this one out*

Yep:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=785

(shameless self promotion)


----------



## Sialia (Apr 8, 2002)

There's some stuff happening offscreen in Piratecat's campaign that I've been working on writing up. 

I've got it about 70% finished at this point, but have been holding off on posting it until I'm sure I know how to get out once I've gotten in--hate to leave readers hanging. 

It's kind of pure fiction, but when the events collide with real PCs or NPC in Piratecat's world, I contact the appropriate people and let them tell me what their character's would do, and Piratecat has veto rights on all, uh, things that a GM would adjudicate in a real game. 

So far, nothing has been determined by aroll of the dice-it's all been sort of common sense reasoning about whether stuff ought to succceed or fail.

I will put it up when I get it together. Who knows? Maybe something that happens in it will be relevant to the real game someday. Mostly, it's a chance for me to play with my old characters from that game when I get homesick.


----------



## Riekhan (Apr 9, 2002)

I think that, typically, stories that are pure fiction are better  'stories' than real storyhours.  But I enjoy the player commentary, strange dice roles, and other unique stuff that can only be found in a game based story.  Like the player's reactions to Dr. Midnights old story, and all the disscusion in Piretcat's thread.  I never really got into the fiction storyhous posted here before.

<as an aside, Piretcat's thread has over sixty thousand views! He has more views than some web pages I've visited! >


----------

